# Post enterance exam syndrome :)



## INS-ANI (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey, for all those who gave AIEEE exam, how was it? 
Lets discuss


----------



## tuxybuzz (May 30, 2009)

even i gave it..result today..my stomach cant stop gurgling..i had a score of around 185-190..hope i get thapar somehow..


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 30, 2009)

Ya results today, I am really afraid.


----------



## girish.g (May 30, 2009)

results out got 12821 AIR and 554 state rank, what about you guys??


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 30, 2009)

*
Got All India Rank           
Overall     232089  
Category     11424  

State Rank         
Overall     2267

Called for counselling.... 
*


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 12, 2009)

^^ which state ??

u can get gud clg in ur state only.....!!!

congrats to all rank holders.........some event dont get this too....!!!
Bst of luck


----------

